# LAN internet connection on 2 different LANs



## speedos99 (Apr 16, 2005)

I just got a notebook pc which I need to use for work and home. I work for two different companies and so on two different LANs and domains. Since it belongs to me, it is set up on my home domain, "HOMENET". I need to be able to get internet access at each office, and each company have different networks and domains. 

How can I set it up so I can get internet connection using the LAN at each office without changing my domain, IP, dialup connection I use on my home network? 

I've tried plugging it into the net at work and using IE, but no good. I get a network connection but no internet connection over the LAN. Any ideas?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Possibly a DNS issue or DHCP issue?

*Start, Run, cmd*, type ipconfig /all

See what is different between your home network and office network.

Maybe a firewall on the laptop or firewall issue at work? Maybe work LAN has a DNS issue?

I would make sure my home network is configured to support DHCP and make sure your LAN adapter is configured for DHCP for IP and DNS.

JamesO


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is how I handle this. I make an icon on the desktop by right clicking on the desktop and choosing new shortcut. In the box that comes up type ipconfig /all. This will get you an ip and dns from the network from the DHCP device. Just click this when you change networks. 

You left out your OS version. If you are on Windows 98, then you may have to run the internet connection wizard when you switch locations.

Since you talked about domains, let me address that. If your domain does not match the one at work you will be unable to access servers and printers. If that is ok, then no problem. If not post back.


----------



## speedos99 (Apr 16, 2005)

I've already tried changing the network settings on my machine from ipconfig.exe. This connected to the network, but it simply stayed "attempting to get network address". I disconnected after 30mins.

OS is XP home. 3 Domains involved. My home domain, company1 domain, company2 domain. Printers and other net resources are not required, just internet access.

I did notice something strange in the some of the addresses on my machines config. I dont have it at the moment. I'll post it shortly.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

If you are getting a 169.x.x.x address, this is the windows default address that is provided by windows when the DHCP does not work correctly.

You may need to check with the Network Admins as the location where your machine does not work. They may have LAN access for machines on the LAN limited by MAC address. Some network admins keep the network closed so folks do not bring unknown machines in and connect to their network. This is a big source of headaches and possible viruses for some Network Admins as well as a potential privacy and/or security risks. 

If you have a reason to bring in your machine and it is properly protected with AV software, the Network Admin should allow you access, unless of other privacy and security concerns. If not, I assume they will provide a machine for your access while on site.

So there may be nothing wrong with your machine or configuration!

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You may need a product like NetSwitcher, it allows you to have multiple network configurations and switch between them.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I want to know why you bought a computer with XP home if you knew you would need it for business use.

I was going to recommend NetSetMan but JohnWill's recommnedation is much cooler and has more features.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/netsetman.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Mine may be cooler, but yours is free! :grin: I think it's a keeper!


----------



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

*Squashman.....*

This little bit of FREEWARE is AMAZING!!!!!
Downloaded, installed, & had working in like 2 Min.
Works great!
THANKS,

fmg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.


----------

